# Good trimmer urgently needed in North west area



## Ando_1976 (23 January 2015)

Hi I need a recommendation please for a skilled trimmer? Is there anyone you could suggest? Thanks in advance


----------



## dancingkris (23 January 2015)

I use Paul Jackson and can highly recommend him. Not sure where  you are but I know he covers a large area. He's a farrier but also a uknhcp trimmer so the best of both worlds!


----------



## Ando_1976 (23 January 2015)

Thanks for the reply dancingKris. I've been using Paul Jackson from she's gone barefoot (last year) but can't seem to get hold of him.  I've text/called/emailed....the lot for weeks.... My Mare's hoofs are in desperate need. :-( Thx


----------



## dancingkris (23 January 2015)

He can be a bit hard to get hold of...I think his wife is on here sometimes so hopefully she might see your post!


----------



## Ando_1976 (23 January 2015)

Thank you


----------



## Sam_J (23 January 2015)

Hi Ando, have you e-mailed me?  Send me a PM on here and I'll try and help


----------



## Sam_J (23 January 2015)

dancingkris said:



			I use Paul Jackson and can highly recommend him. Not sure where  you are but I know he covers a large area. He's a farrier but also a uknhcp trimmer so the best of both worlds!
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for the recommendation dancingkris!


----------



## Ando_1976 (24 January 2015)

Emailed you Sam. Thx


----------



## Geraldine (12 February 2015)

The thing with Paul is you have to get your next appt before he leaves! Or you could chase him round Cheshire like I did many years ago!!!  

Lovely bloke though (even with the p*ss taking), I wouldn't want anyone else doing my boy.


----------



## Ando_1976 (12 February 2015)

Thanks Geraldine, Sam kindly sorted my appt out and I managed to secure my next appt date too  Happy horse with happy hoofs courtesy of Paul


----------



## Geraldine (15 February 2015)

If you really want to get in the good books - coffee, white, no sugar!


----------



## Karenwilliams68 (3 April 2015)

Hi I'm struggling to contact Paul also.  If anyone can help please message.  I've called txt emailed.  Help.  Tia xx


----------



## Sam_J (3 April 2015)

Hi Karen, tried to PM you, but it's not coming up as an option.  Will ask Paul to ring you.  Sam.


----------

